# what glass cleaner?



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

As in the title i'm just wanting to know what screen wash to use, thats best for the water running of the windscreen and other exterior glass, i currently use autoglym fastglass which i think is pretty good for the water running off of the glass and causing it to bead when it lands on the glass. I read about a few people using rain x ( is this it - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_222433_langId_-1_categoryId_229902 ) and saying it was good.

So i just want to know what everyone else thinks is the best product for the glass? and how does rain x compare to ag fastglass?

thanks, Andy.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

FG is a cleaner, Rain-X is a treatment - chalk and cheese.
You mention screenwash too - I'm confused as to what exactly it is you're asking for advice on.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if ur after something to help sheet the water of your windows then rain-x is ok but it doesnt last very long, think carlack do one which is supposed to be good. I have aquapel on mine and wouldnt swap it for anything else


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Rainx is like a sealant for your windscreen, it'll make the water bead and run off, especially when driving at high speed.

Fast glass is a good cleaner and easy to get hold of. Einsett Kristall Klar is a good screenwas


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rain-X now do a cleaner though (not the product linked), which is rather good IMO.

Best 'glass cleaner' for me is the MarkV from Rubbishboys, which is £7 for 500ml I believe


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I've started using PIAA glass protect and don't get the smearing that used to happen with Rain-X.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive been using AG Car Glass Polish. I noticed it was all smeared the next day. I was told on here that I never used enough and it wasnt applied properly.

I havent used it again yet but Im just wondering if its a good idea to polish using my meguiars g220 then buff off with a dodo waffle weafle green towel.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Stoners is fantastic but pricey


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

PJS said:


> FG is a cleaner, Rain-X is a treatment - chalk and cheese.
> You mention screenwash too - I'm confused as to what exactly it is you're asking for advice on.


I'm lookin something that i can put on my glass to make it repell water, it doesn't really matter what it is lol. when i said scren wash i ment something to clean my screen with,not so much something that comes out of the screenwash jets.

i'll have to have a look at some of the other products mentioned, carlack, aquapel and markv

cheers fo the replies :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Both Espuma Blue and Green are very good glass cleaners, and not too pricey.

I still have to try stoners, which may be slightly better, but much more pricey than espuma, probably not worth the premium.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

G220 said:


> Both Espuma Blue and Green are very good glass cleaners, and not too pricey.
> 
> I still have to try stoners, which may be slightly better, but much more pricey than espuma, probably not worth the premium.


have you got a link to where i'd find these products?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

www.espumadirect.co.uk

They only do 5L now unfortunately


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

do the espuma products make the water sheet well? i had a look at the carlack glass sealing kit and it seems to be what im looking for and it has good reviews for how long it lasts also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, no different to AG fast glass, both are glass cleaners, they don't apply any coating etc. They help beading because it removes debris and so on but any glass cleaner will do that.

If you want beading on the side windows consider getting some AG Glass Guard (part of lifeshine package), this will leave a permanent hydrophobic coating on them which will last at least a year. Not reccomended for windscreens though.

For windscreens, some of the nanolex stuff might be up your street, along with some silicone wiper blades, should make beading excellent.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the BEST water reppellant for glas i have used to date is W5 nanotech from lidls for a fiver

applied it in march and its still like day 1.

ive even clayed my windows.....and it hasnt budged


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> the BEST water reppellant for glas i have used to date is W5 nanotech from lidls for a fiver
> 
> applied it in march and its still like day 1.
> 
> ive even clayed my windows.....and it hasnt budged


have you tried carlack badly_dubbed?

i'm getting a good list of products here now does glass guard come seperate aswell as part of that set? what is nanolex any link to it please? cheers for the advise


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes i have the carlack duo also.

i used that before the W5 and the W5 nailed it within a few weeks

the carlack is good, the W5 is leagues better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I put AG glass guard on my dads BM, it is coming upto having been on there for *2 years* now, and the performance is just as good as day one, it has had all sort of detergents thrown at it. If you use freeflowing water, there is practically zero water droplets that stay on the glass, only a handful will remain.

Check the nanolex forum on here (it's in the manafacturers section), there's threads about the windscreen water repelling product there.

Bromoco "oneshot" screenwash product also claims to coat the windscreen everytime you use the screenwash: http://spautopia.co.uk/oneshot.aspx


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

cheers guys, i'll have to check these out. both sound like good products


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh yes, forgot to add, you can get seperate bottles of glass guard on eBay, but try and avoid dodgy looking listings incase it isn't the genuine chemical.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

good good, i couldn't find any, any other ideas on where to get it apart from ebay?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

you could always bite the bullet and get the whole lifeshine package... but I wouldn't have thought it would be long before an individual bottle crops up on eBay. I can't think of any way to get it aside from that unfortunately.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

couldn't afford the whole pack. i'll keep an eye on ebay lol those windscreen wash shots sound pretty cool.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Is this genuine, it looks a bit dodgy, the bottles and labels just dont look right.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-LIFE...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1689|293:1|294:50

Where can you get the lifeshine package genuinely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

daffyduck said:


> Is this genuine, it looks a bit dodgy, the bottles and labels just dont look right.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-LIFE...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1689|293:1|294:50
> 
> Where can you get the lifeshine package genuinely.


looks fine to me....


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

daffyduck said:


> Is this genuine, it looks a bit dodgy, the bottles and labels just dont look right.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-LIFE...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1689|293:1|294:50
> 
> Where can you get the lifeshine package genuinely.


looks okay to me too, seems only car dealers do the kit. try autoglym site for your local dealer :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

AndyNI said:


> couldn't afford the whole pack. i'll keep an eye on ebay lol those windscreen wash shots sound pretty cool.


Have you tried Bromoco One Shot yet ? We would appreciate any feed back
:wave:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Stoner do a glass cleaner with rain repellent built in which looks good, and Duragloss do the same thing which is a few quid cheaper, but not sure how well it compares.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the Duragloss one, works wonderfully well.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Scottland said:


> Stoner do a glass cleaner with rain repellent built in which looks good, and Duragloss do the same thing which is a few quid cheaper, but not sure how well it compares.


Stoners has been recommended to me previously and that is next on my try list but I have still got a bit of Fast Glass to clear out first. I have to be honest. I find fast glass OK but I find smears after a few days with it

At first I questioned my technique but I am at a loss as to why I cannot see any smears and then after a few days they appear. Only on the windscreen though. It could be something to do with the Aircon, demister, temperature differences that produces them.

All I know is I didn't get them with AS Glass Glow. I still think this is my favourite window cleaner the only drawback is the dusty residue however most MF's take the residue and some

This is why I have Stoners on my shopping list - still looking for the best Glass Polish/Cleaner.... Could Stoners be it??


----------



## AndyLyman (Sep 2, 2006)

The best I found for water beading on the widscreen is to use PIAA wiper blades...

These blades are used in the WRC teams and asthe blades are made of silocone they make a coating on your screen which makes water run off...

Admitedly they are not cheap but do a very good job, you 1st clean your screen with normal glass cleaner then apply a special solution that comes with the wipers to your screen... you then run the wipers DRY for 5 mins which spreads the coating of the silicone on your screen...

I have used them for years... do a google on PIAA wiper blades...

Andy


----------

